# guppy or convict



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i was thinking about trying my hand at breeding fish and have heard that guppys and convict cichlids are easy to breed so i was wondering which would be the easiest to breed?? (please consider that i will have to buy a tank and everything else needed to breed these fish and would like that to be factored in with the simplisity of breeding)

anybody have any other fish that are "easy" to breed please list the fish and y


thanks jason


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

guppys will breed easy but youll need 2 females for 1 male sandy to fine gravel for substrate and lots of breeding grass

convits mate for life and have *MASSIVE* amounts of babies and are the easiest cichlid to breed they need a 15-20 gallon,thick gravel,and some slate but make sure you know a good place to sell them to because they have lots of babies and congrats if you can find a white convict theyre hella rare

btw get some acriflavine it helps stop egg fungus


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I dont think you will have any problem getting either one to breed, but convicts take care of their young, i believe, and would be much more interesting. Unless of course you really like guppies... Also a guppy set-up could potentially be cheaper.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> I dont think you will have any problem getting either one to breed, but convicts take care of their young, i believe, and would be much more interesting. Unless of course you really like guppies... Also a guppy set-up could potentially be cheaper.


Ditto. You will learn much more breeding convict vs guppies.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Convicts run as cheap as guppies if not cheaper sometimes around here


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ok thanks for the help i was leaning twards trhe convicts myself

i have heard that there are a few types of convicts...do they all as simple to breed as the white and black striped ones? what are all the variations of the convict?

thanks


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

simple and easy to breed lets see theres red,white,regular cons, black and sometimes youll find dyed green ones,and theres also pink


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

both are easy to breed, the only difference IMO really is convicts take good care of the fry and are much more agressive.


----------



## arcticwynta (Feb 24, 2006)

convicts are very easy to breed and if you can't get slate a nice big flat rock or flower pot works...I had one pair that would clear all the gravel and lay them on the glass instead of any where else...I agree line up some shops or some where willing to buy your surpuls fish from a breeding.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You probably won't be able to sell either convicts or guppys back to a pet shop, unless they are something out of the ordinary. But J-man didn't say anything about selling them. If you decide on convicts, buy at least four young and let them grow up together.


----------

